# Dell Inspiron 15 3537:::: worth buying??



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

am confused how is this possible such a price diff??

Buy Dell Inspiron 3537 Core I7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1tb Hdd, 2GB Graph, 15.6 HD Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping

Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 57990.0 Price in India - Buy Dell Inspiron 15 Laptop (4th Gen Ci7/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Black Online - Dell: Flipkart.com

currently using an HP DV6-6017TX...worth upgrading??


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 10, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> am confused how is this possible such a price diff??
> 
> Buy Dell Inspiron 3537 Core I7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1tb Hdd, 2GB Graph, 15.6 HD Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
> 
> ...



If that's legit, it seems to be a very good deal...


----------



## kkn13 (Dec 10, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> am confused how is this possible such a price diff??
> 
> Buy Dell Inspiron 3537 Core I7 4th Gen Laptop, 8GB Ram, 1tb Hdd, 2GB Graph, 15.6 HD Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
> 
> ...



The rediff link only gives ubuntu os whereas the flipkart link gives windows 8


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply..
but is it worth upgrading from the HP DV6-6017TX??
and does the 15 3537 come with Ubuntu???? 
am confused!!!


----------



## AbhMkh (Dec 10, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> Thanks for the reply..
> but is it worth upgrading from the HP DV6-6017TX??
> and does the 15 3537 come with Ubuntu????
> am confused!!!


whats the proccy and graphics on your HP lappy ?


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> whats the proccy and graphics on your HP lappy ?



i7 2nd gen;
AMD 6770 1 GB


----------



## AbhMkh (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely an upgrade


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

but the dell one has an dual core i7,I saw that the 4500u has dual core..


----------



## AbhMkh (Dec 10, 2013)

evil_maverick said:


> but the dell one has an dual core i7,I saw that the 4500u has dual core..


AFAIK, 4th gen dual core has enough performance to handle the latest stuff and the graphics card is a big upgrade


----------



## i72600k (Dec 10, 2013)

What is the purpose for buying a new laptop?


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

my lappy is getin.ol..and for casual gaming and movie watching ..and I connect the lappy to my 40inch hd tv via hdmi cable..


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 10, 2013)

AbhMkh said:


> AFAIK, 4th gen dual core has enough performance to handle the latest stuff and the graphics card is a big upgrade



4500U is a ULV processor, a major bottleneck in gaming. Check any laptop review with a ULV proccy for details.
Though the OP is only interested in casual gaming, so even this should suffice


----------



## i72600k (Dec 10, 2013)

For your budget, the best laptop is HP Envy 15 J049tx

HP Envy 15-J049TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 61990.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-J049TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Glass Fiber With Silky Soft Touch Aluminium Finish Natural Silver Online - HP: Flipka 

The i5 4200M is much faster than i7 4500U processor, also Dell laptop has 8850M which is not a consistent performer in all of the games as being an AMD card, there might be some compatibility issues. The HP laptop has a GT 740M GPU which will is more than enough for casual gaming on the laptop screen. Though if you are planning to do gaming on 40 inch tv, then you will face problems as GT 740M used in this laptop has 64 bit interface which makes it slower on FHD screen.

The second best option is Lenovo ideapad z500 with i5 3230M and GT 740M!

*www.thinkdigit.com/Laptops-PCs/15-Best-Affordable-Gaming-Laptops-under-Rs_17934.html

BTW, how much you can extend your budget??


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 10, 2013)

I can stretch it to 65


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 16, 2013)

If u can cross 60k, then either try and find a lenovo Y500/510p for a bit cheap, or the new dell 7000 series or the good old Samsumg S05IN. These three are ur only options if you dont want to go for the Inspiron 3537


----------



## Akash Nandi (Dec 17, 2013)

for the cost... awesome lappy.... since it has a strong gpu... you'll face cpu bottlenecking pretty soon... ulv processors are slow


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 17, 2013)

@OP: Frankly speaking, use your laptop for atleast 0.5 - 1 year more. Your laptop is powerful enough to handle all latest games at low to med settings. So use it while you still can & hope that INR vs $ value will go down to 50s ...... If that happens, you can get better laptops for 60k than today



i72600k said:


> For your budget, the best laptop is HP Envy 15 J049tx
> 
> HP Envy 15-J049TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Rs. 61990.0 Price in India - Buy HP Envy 15-J049TX Laptop (4th Gen Ci5/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8/ 2GB Graph) Glass Fiber With Silky Soft Touch Aluminium Finish Natural Silver Online - HP: Flipka
> 
> ...



Both of them are much better deals than the Dell one. The i7 of Dell has performance approx same as the i5 of Z500, so HP one seems to be the best performer for under 65k, unless you are able to find Lenovo Y500 or Samsung NP550P5c S05IN somewhere (both are discontinued)

*www.flipkart.com/computer/compare?ids=COMDHE8FYE7KASYP,COMDHWZXFAW7FM4X


----------

